# Hi all - considering TTRS



## WhisperingWasp (May 25, 2020)

Hi all,

Signed up at the weekend as have my eye on a particular TTRS for sale. Thought this place would be a potential source of info on it and the model in general of course.

I notice there is a For Sale section on here (always nice to look at a purchase from an OC member). Paid my £5 but still don't have access to the threads. Anyone I can contact to sort this?

All the best,
Dan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I'm sure John H will be along soon to sort out your access


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dan, Welcome to the TTF.
When did you pay? Don't appear to have any PayPal confirmation yet.
Hoggy.


----------



## WhisperingWasp (May 25, 2020)

Hi both.

Paid 25/05, 11:04.

Look forward to picking some brains on here


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

WhisperingWasp said:


> Hi both.
> 
> Paid 25/05, 11:04.
> 
> Look forward to picking some brains on here


Hi, We have not received payment. Is it possible you may have misspelt [email protected] in the PayPal payment
It does happen frequently.
Hoggy.


----------



## WhisperingWasp (May 25, 2020)

Hi Hoggy.

Definitely sent to that email address. It's not meant to say gmail is it?


----------



## WhisperingWasp (May 25, 2020)

Oh balls! I put .con!!


----------

